# Cz rami



## mark5019 (May 17, 2013)

Just got it it’s used but it looks brand new


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I've had mine for about five years now. It's my constant companion and I absolutely love it. I hope you're as happy with your Rami as I have been (and am) with mine. It's accurate, reliable, and downright sexy IMO. Did you also get the 10 round mag with your gun ?


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

They are great guns. Good for you.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Which model is that? The Rami I looked at did not have an ambi safety, which is necessary for a lefty.


----------



## mark5019 (May 17, 2013)

high pockets said:


> Which model is that? The Rami I looked at did not have an ambi safety, which is necessary for a lefty.


It's the safety version


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Not all the Rami's with the safety have the safety on both sides. Mine doesn't.


----------



## mark5019 (May 17, 2013)

Philco said:


> Not all the Rami's with the safety have the safety on both sides. Mine doesn't.


Only on one side on mine


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

The Rami P was ambidextrous, but that model has been discontinued. The Rami P seemed to have some issues with the poly frame.

I was just wondering if the Rami, or the Rami BD was available with an ambi safety/decocker. Several years ago, I communicated with the CZ Custom Shop and was told ambi safety was not available and the current models could not be adapted. I had hoped things had changed.


----------



## insman1132 (May 13, 2016)

So, Mark, you have had your CZ for over 7 months now. I assume you have shot it? What is your impression of it??


----------

